
Should Designers & Developers Do Usability? (smaller dev teams can benefit doing own user testing & usability) - bootload
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/own-usability.html
======
davidw
This book has some good suggestions for doing usability testing. It's worth
buying:

<http://tinyurl.com/22wqhr>

One of the conclusions being "any testing is better than no testing".

